# Need to drill Corian



## fastback4 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have to support my built in dishwasher to the bottom side of the counter top and need to drill a hole. Can i drill Corian with a standard drill bit or what else?.........Tom


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Ordinary tool steel bits work fine. Just make sure you put a stop on the bit, so you don't drill through the top of the counter.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

fastback4 said:


> I have to support my built in dishwasher to the bottom side of the counter top and need to drill a hole. Can i drill Corian with a standard drill bit or what else?.........Tom


Many dishwashers have a side cabinet mount option. The straps on the top can be moved so you're drilling into the cabinet face frame. If your dishwasher has the option, I would use it.
Ron


----------



## fastback4 (Apr 25, 2008)

*drill Corian*

Forgot to ask...Do i use a flathead wood screw? Do i use one of those cone shaped inserts like the plastic one you see for hanging a picture on drywall?


Daniel Holzman said:


> Ordinary tool steel bits work fine. Just make sure you put a stop on the bit, so you don't drill through the top of the counter.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

No plastic insert!---How thick is this top? Often they are 'skins' of corian over particle board.

Any way--drill your hole--oversized for the panhead screw---glue in a wood plug made out of a bit of cedar shim--then screw in the dish washer.Wood will crush and not crack the Corian.

Or do as Ron suggested--move the top clips down to the side slots and screw it into the cabinet face frame.--Mike--


----------



## fastback4 (Apr 25, 2008)

I did not know i could move those clips. I think i'll do that instead of drilling the Corian. The top is 1" thick...


oh'mike said:


> No plastic insert!---How thick is this top? Often they are 'skins' of corian over particle board.
> 
> Any way--drill your hole--oversized for the panhead screw---glue in a wood plug made out of a bit of cedar shim--then screw in the dish washer.Wood will crush and not crack the Corian.
> 
> Or do as Ron suggested--move the top clips down to the side slots and screw it into the cabinet face frame.--Mike--


----------

